# مجموعة كاملة من افلام الفيديو عن الامان على ظهر السفن safety



## 00mostafa22 (13 فبراير 2010)

شباب المجموعة هي بتحصل عليها بمصاري من الموقع الرسمي الها 
http://www.videotel.co.uk/

وبعض الافلام مجانية على موقع 
megaupload
لحقو حالكن 
عفكرة المجموعة رائعة جدا وبتوضح حالات ال 
personal safety
للاشخاص على شكل فلم مصور وكيف بتم الخطا وكيف لازم الواحد يتصرف بهيك حالات 
طبعا الاحجام كبيرة جدا جدا 
بدها كوفي نت
وهي روابط التحميل 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8HQJNG8D


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=N1EF9NDW


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HBCETKNI

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6L02WJY0

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=X01JGCJ4

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9SEVUNF9


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Y4IYQ0KT

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=E8GSJI6I



http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VVTG41KH


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9XYJQMR0


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4YQUVJX8

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DSKYL3FT


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PAARYHVW

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WJ59KZLO

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8TMFSW3G


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OI8NVR77



http://www.megaupload.com/?d=709MJYE6

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IAE9EN70


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=C39MCQUD


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6D6ST9VT


----------



## marine_eng (15 فبراير 2010)

Fire fighting At Sea ( Basic Fire Fighting ) CD 1 *( Bahhar2001* )

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t160886.html*


----------



## Eng-Maher (15 فبراير 2010)

مش مشكله الاثنين بيكملوا بعض

شكرا اخى مصطفى


----------



## sailor_man123 (15 مارس 2010)

يعطيك العافية جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السيد نور الدين (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## amirsaad88 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## خالدابو الليل (14 أكتوبر 2010)

اريد ان اعلم كل ما يختص بمحرك المان 12 سليندر افدوني افدكم الله


----------



## saizgax (24 أكتوبر 2010)

الله ينور يادرش


----------



## duosrl (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*[font=&quot]رائع بكل ما تحمله الكلمة[/font]*


----------



## hallabi (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشكووووووووووووووور على هذه المجموعة*


----------

